# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Pogrešno i opasno tumačenje zakona od strane MUP-a?

## Nina_Zg

Dakle, opet se javljaju ljudi koji tvrde da su dobili službenu izjavu iz MUP-a da u zakonu o sigurnosti nije precizirano da dijete svaki put mora ibiti u AS, nego da je u redu da ne sjedi u AS "ukoliko se otraga s djetetom nalazi odrasla osoba". Kao, oni budu svoje dijete sigurno vozili u AS, ali eto, objavljuju urbi et orbi da je njima u MUP-a rečeno da to zakon ne propisuje.

Ovdje

Pokušala sam dobiti potvrdu da se radi o službenom stavu MUP-a, i onda bih poduzela daljnje korake (obratila se Udruzi), ali oni nisu baš za suradnju. Svejedno, stalo mi je da se jasno demantira to što su naveli, zbog sigurnosti sve one djece čiji roditelji se jedino zakonom mogu nagovoriti na AS.

----------


## ivarica

tako su glasile odredbe starog zakona, ali taj je mijenjan jos 2004.

gdje se javljaju ti ljudi? kakvu sluzbenu izjavu? njihovog sluzbenika, glasnogovornika, pismenu, usmenu?

----------


## ivarica

drugi dio zanemari

----------


## Nina_Zg

Ispričavam se ako je nejasno, nisam kontaktirala MUP pa da oni "nisu za suradnju", taj dio odnosi se na osobe koje tvrde da su dobili takvo tumačenje iz MUP-a.

Link koji sam stavila je link na forum na kojemu se raspravlja o tome. Nadam se da je jasnije. Ja sam im na tom topicu sugerirala da se nikako ne radi o službenom stavu, oni uvrijeđeno (!) tvrde da su osobno dobili garancije da je to tako. Tražila sam da inzistiraju na pismenoj potpisanoj izjavi od čovjeka iz policije koji tako tvrdi, ali doživjeli su me kao babarogu.

----------


## Amalthea

Zakon o sigurnosti prometa na cestama 

Članak 163. 
(1) Vozač i putnici tijekom vožnje u motornom vozilu na sjedalima na kojima su ugrađeni sigurnosni pojasevi, dužni su koristiti pojas na način koji je odredio proizvođač sigurnosnog pojasa. 
(2) Vozač osobnog automobila ne smije na prednjem sjedalu prevoziti osobu koja je pod utjecajem alkohola ili droga, dijete mlađe od 12 godina *niti na stražnjem sjedalu dijete mlađe od pet godina, osim u slučaju kada na stražnjem sjedalu ima pričvršćenu dječju sjedalicu, u kojoj dijete mora biti vezano.* 
(3) Novčanom kaznom od 500,00 kuna kaznit će se za prekršaj vozač i druga osoba koja postupi suprotno odredbama ovoga članka.

----------


## Amalthea

Ne može dijete u naručju!

Oni koji tvrde drugačije vjerojatno su oni koji nešto takvo prakticiraju i traže opravdanje.
Tužno.

----------


## Nina_Zg

Po svemu što sam pročitala, izgleda kao da govore istinu, tj. sami stvarno imaju AS i koristit će je od početka, dakle nemaju razloga spominjati policiju, ne treba im izgovor. Drugim riječima, negdje su u MUP-u, od neke stvarne (i službene!) osobe dobili pogrešnu informaciju. To me zaintrigiralo i zabrinulo. Čemu onda zakon?

----------


## Trilian

Ja sam već napisala na Luninom topicu da je rođak od moje frendice  policajac. Ta frendica je magic blue sa foruma.hr. Njegovo tumačenje zakonske odredbe "Vozač osobnog automobila ne smije na prednjem sjedalu prevoziti dijete mlađe od 12 godina" je da vozač mora postupiti tako, ali nigdje ne piše da suvozač ne smije imati dijete na krilu ili na rukama za vrijeme vožnje.

U obranu frendice, reći ću da ona namjerava uvijek koristiti autosjedalicu, ali ju je njezina obitelj napala kada im je obznanila da namjerava donjeti bebu iz rodilišta u autosjedalici. Naime, obitelj smatra da to nije potrebno. To su one priče: "Kako smo mi vas vozili kada ste bili mali". Uglavnom, tada joj je taj rođak (a radi se o osobi koja je na višem položaju u policiji u Zagrebu!) objasnio kako policija gleda na taj zakon.

----------


## Tony

> Zakon o sigurnosti prometa na cestama 
> 
> Članak 163. 
> (1) Vozač i putnici tijekom vožnje u motornom vozilu na sjedalima na kojima su ugrađeni sigurnosni pojasevi, dužni su koristiti pojas na način koji je odredio proizvođač sigurnosnog pojasa. 
> (2) Vozač osobnog automobila ne smije na prednjem sjedalu prevoziti osobu koja je pod utjecajem alkohola ili droga, dijete mlađe od 12 godina *niti na stražnjem sjedalu dijete mlađe od pet godina, osim u slučaju kada na stražnjem sjedalu ima pričvršćenu dječju sjedalicu, u kojoj dijete mora biti vezano.* 
> (3) Novčanom kaznom od 500,00 kuna kaznit će se za prekršaj vozač i druga osoba koja postupi suprotno odredbama ovoga članka.



Dakle da en lamentiramo opet po istoj temi. Vozač ne smije imati ne vezano djete bez sjedalice, suvozač smije. I to je to.
Magic ima sjedalicu, ima postolje, ima auto i djece ce biti samo i iskljucivo u sjedalici, bio suvozac ili ne. Stvar koju pokusavaju i na forum.hr i sada ja i Trilian reci je da PO SLOVU ZAKONA mozes djete voziti i BEZ SJEDALICE, naravno ako nisi vozac! Dakle jos jednom, ako ja vozim, zena moze djete drzati u narucju na zadnjem sicu!

----------


## Amalthea

Tony, ovo je sad malo apsurdno. Zar bi trebalo nabrajati onda "vozač, suvozač, žena, brat,...". Logično je da vozač prevozi dijete.

Dijete je najsigurnije u autosjedalici i nema tog naručja koje dijete može zadržati u slučaju sudara.

Osim toga, u spomenutom članku piše i:

(3) Novčanom kaznom od 500,00 kuna kaznit će se za prekršaj *vozač i druga osoba* koja postupi suprotno odredbama ovoga članka.


Pa ako jednog dana doživimo da se kažnjavanje po tom članku počne i provoditi, onda će tvoja žena platiti kaznu (druga osoba). 


 :Saint:

----------


## Trilian

Rođak-policajac tvrdi da neće  :?

----------


## casper

Ako ćemo tako onda SUVOZAČ ne vozi automobil, ili je inače vozač, pa dok automobil miruje smije držati dijete na rukama na prednjem sjedalu. Inače NIKADA i NIKAKO!!!

----------


## Trilian

Samo da jedno istaknem: NITKO ne spori da je dijete sigurno jedino ako se vozi u AS. Ali čini se da je zakon nespretno sročen i da ga policija ne tumači onako kako bi bilo u interesu sigurnosti djece

----------


## Amalthea

Da. Nespretno je sročeno. Ali ja ne znam zašto se cijepka riječ po riječ, a ne želi se iz nekog razloga sagledati cijela slika i smisao članka.

Meni je sasvim jasno da netko tko želi izokrenuti smisao bilo čega može promijeniti poziciju zareza u rečenici i dobiti sasvim novi smisao pa tako i u ovom slučaju.

100% sam sigurna da zakonodavac nije postavio smisao ovog članka na način kako to piše Tony.

----------


## Deaedi

> Amalthea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Zakon o sigurnosti prometa na cestama 
> 
> Članak 163. 
> (1) Vozač i putnici tijekom vožnje u motornom vozilu na sjedalima na kojima su ugrađeni sigurnosni pojasevi, dužni su koristiti pojas na način koji je odredio proizvođač sigurnosnog pojasa. 
> (2) Vozač osobnog automobila ne smije na prednjem sjedalu prevoziti osobu koja je pod utjecajem alkohola ili droga, dijete mlađe od 12 godina *niti na stražnjem sjedalu dijete mlađe od pet godina, osim u slučaju kada na stražnjem sjedalu ima pričvršćenu dječju sjedalicu, u kojoj dijete mora biti vezano.* 
> (3) Novčanom kaznom od 500,00 kuna kaznit će se za prekršaj vozač i druga osoba koja postupi suprotno odredbama ovoga članka.
> ...


Nikako to ne mogu ovako protumaciti. Od kuda ste izvukli ulogu SUVOZACA???? To je isto kao da se kaze vozac mora upaliti svjetla, a suvozac ne mora???

----------


## Tony

> Samo da jedno istaknem: NITKO ne spori da je dijete sigurno jedino ako se vozi u AS. Ali čini se da je zakon nespretno sročen i da ga policija ne tumači onako kako bi bilo u interesu sigurnosti djece


Bas to. Nije sroceno kako treba, i pravno gledano je bas onako kako sam napisao.

Moje djete ce biti kada se rodi u sjedalici, to sam vec rekao i ne mislim odustajati od toga.

----------


## Trilian

Cijeli problem je u tome da je to "alternativno" tumačenje izvukao POLICAJAC!  :shock:  

I to kao odgovor za magic koja je tvrdila da se dijete mora voziti u AS!

----------


## Tony

> Nikako to ne mogu ovako protumaciti. Od kuda ste izvukli ulogu SUVOZACA???? To je isto kao da se kaze vozac mora upaliti svjetla, a suvozac ne mora???


 Tocno!
Suvozac ne mora.
Ja sam samo procitao, i covjek iz MUP-a isto tako ono sto pise u NN!
Nema pomicanja zareza, i tumacenja na kaj jaznam koji nacin. Po ovome sto pise i kako pise, ne moras imati sjedalicu. Pravno gledano, to je bas tako. Logicno gledano to je edan bullshit i trebalo bi biti da djete do 12. godine mora bezuvjetno biti u sjedalici vezano. Ali nazalost, tako ne pise u zakonu nego onak kak je vec par puta navedeno!

----------


## Amalthea

> Cijeli problem je u tome da je to "alternativno" tumačenje izvukao POLICAJAC!  :shock:


  :Sad:  

Zar on stvarno misli da je u tom stavku naglasak na riječi "vozač"?

----------


## Deaedi

Policajac ne bi trebao tumaciti zakon, jer za to definitivno nije kvalificiran, on nadzire postupanje građana u skladu sa pozitivnim zakonskim odredbama. U svrhu edukacije policija cesto organizira seminare i daje jasnije - jednostavnije upute policajcima na terenu kako postupati u određenim situacijama. Meni je taj clanak sasvim jasan.

----------


## Tony

> Cijeli problem je u tome da je to "alternativno" tumačenje izvukao POLICAJAC!  :shock:  
> 
> I to kao odgovor za magic koja je tvrdila da se dijete mora voziti u AS!


Doticni policajac je sudski vjestak za promet i sigurno zna puno bolje tumacenje zakona od nas svih. A i da ne zna, on zna kako policija tumaci zakon. To je poanta

Takodjer Magic je tvrdila da se djete po zakonu NE mora voziti u sjedalici.

Isto tako je napisala da ce se njeno djete voziti ma sto pisalo u zakonu!

----------


## ivarica

po meni - u smislu ove odredbe to samo znaci da je vozac odgovorna osoba - da ce vozac platiti kaznu ako prevozi alkoholiziranu osobu (a ne ta osoba) ili nevezano dijete (a ne to dijete tj njegovi roditelji ili koji god suvozac)

ova mi odredba uopce nije sporna

----------


## Trilian

ivarice, i po meni! Upravo zato sam se i našla u totalnom čudu kada sam čula na kako bolestan način policija izokreće zakon donesen da bi zaštitio malene.   :Evil or Very Mad:  Da nije pretužno bilo bi smiješno!

Sad ispada da ovako sročen zakon potpuno oslobađa vozača od odgovornosti za ozljede djece!

----------


## Nina_Zg

Koliko znam, Udruga je sudjelovala u izradi ovog zakona. Koliko znam, cilj je bio uvesti odredbu po kojoj će dijete u vozilu biti u autosjedalici UVIJEK i BEZ IZNIMKE. 

Što o svemu misle voditelji projekta "Sigurno u AS"?

----------


## Amalthea

Zanima me kako je to sročeno u npr. austrijskom zakonu, jer tamo se vozači  kažnjavaju ako se klinci ne voze u AS (makar je i mama iza   :Wink:    )

----------


## Amalthea

> cilj je bio uvesti odredbu po kojoj će dijete u vozilu biti u autosjedalici UVIJEK i BEZ IZNIMKE.


Upravo tako.
I tako mi shvaćamo ovu odredbu.

----------


## Ancica

Ne kuzim u cemu je problem?

Vozac je odgovoran za krsenje zakona, sigurnost vozila i voznje u prometu lezi na vozacu. Ako netko nije vezan u vozilu, vozac placa kaznu, ne osoba koja nije vezana, zar ne? Ako se suvozac vjesa kroz prozor u autu za vrijeme voznje, vozac placa kaznu, zar ne? Ako se netko vozi u otvorenom gepeku, vozac placa kaznu, zar ne?




> (2) *Vozač* osobnog automobila *ne smije* na prednjem sjedalu *prevoziti* osobu koja je pod utjecajem alkohola ili droga, dijete mlađe od 12 godina niti na stražnjem sjedalu dijete mlađe od pet godina, osim u slučaju kada na stražnjem sjedalu ima pričvršćenu dječju sjedalicu, u kojoj dijete mora biti vezano.


Ako je vozilo u kretnji, netko ga vozi. Taj koji ga vozi je vozac. Ako ima putnika u vozilu, onda ih vozac prevozi (kao sebe, recimo). Ako ima dijete u vozilu, onda ga vozac prevozi. Ako dok je vozilo u kretnji je dijete na prednjem sjedalu, ili na straznjem ali ne vezano u sjedalici, vozac je prekrsio zakon.

----------


## ivarica

> ivarice, i po meni! Upravo zato sam se i našla u totalnom čudu kada sam čula na kako bolestan način policija izokreće zakon donesen da bi zaštitio malene.   Da nije pretužno bilo bi smiješno!


ima li ta "policija" ime i prezime?

----------


## Trilian

Ima, ali radi se o rođaku od magic blue sa foruma.hr i na njoj je da odluči želi li da se objavi ime.

----------


## Nina_Zg

Magic kaže da se taj čovjek slaže s tim da nije u redu djecu voziti nevezanu, ali to tumačenje je dobio konzultirajući se s pravnicima u MUP-u.

Nije važno njegovo ime, naročito ne na internetu gdje smo svi (više-manje) anonimni, važan je službeni stav MUP-a o tome.

----------


## Gost 1

Zakon ne mogu tumačiti niti policajci niti sudski vještaci (koji su stručnjaci isključivo u izvanpravnim područjima, a njihova je funkcija utvrđivanje ili razjašnjenja činjenica za koje je potrebno stručno znanje kojim sud ne raspolaže).

Zakon u pravilu tumače sudovi i to u konkretnim sudskim sporovima.
Iznimno, u slučaju da Zakon nije jasan, moguće je zakonom predviđenim mehanizmima tražiti autentično tumačenje od strane Hrvatskog Sabora (koji ga je i donio).

U ovom slučaju se, na žalost, vrtimo u krugu-ako policija ne kažnjava prekršitelje, odnosno ne utvrdi da prekršaj postoji, nema šanse da se prekršitelj nađe pred sudom, pa sud nema ni prilike tumačiti zakon, te temeljem tumačenja donijeti rješenje ili presudu.


Rasprava na ovom topicu nema smisla bez pouzdano utvrđenog stanja na terenu.

Ako među građanima postoji saznanje da policija na terenu ne postupa u skladu sa Zakonom o sigurnosti prometa na cestama, tj. ne kažnjava počinitelje prekršaja iz čl. 163. zakona, o tome je potrebno izvijestiti odgovornu osobu u nadležnoj policijskoj postaji.
Ukoliko je odgovor nezadovoljavajući, odnosno ukoliko odgovorna osoba u PP tvrdi kako zatečena radnja (npr. držanje u krilu djeteta na suvozačevom sjedalu) doista nije prekršaj, pa stoga policajac i ne postupa, osoba nezadovoljna odgovorom može se obratiti pravnoj službi MUP-a.
MUP nema pravo autentičnog tumačenja zakona, već se se kao tijelo državne uprave po propisanoj proceduri obraća Hrvatskom Saboru i napokon dobiva tumačenje kojim bi se trebalo rukovoditi u daljnjim postupanjima.

No, kako bilo da bilo :





> Članak 163. 
> (1) Vozač i putnici tijekom vožnje u motornom vozilu na sjedalima na kojima su ugrađeni sigurnosni pojasevi, dužni su koristiti pojas na način koji je odredio proizvođač sigurnosnog pojasa.


Na kugli zemaljskoj vjerojatno ne postoji proizvođač sigurnosnog pojasa koji određuje korištenje pojasa na način da se istim pojasom mogu vezati i suvozač i dijete koje mu npr. sjedi u krilu...(a oboje su putnici).

----------


## aries24

ma kakvoj to osobi uopće treba zakon da bi zaštitila svoje dijete???

ja ne vežem dijete (a ni sebe) jer bih mogla platiti kaznu, nego da ostane živo i zdravo u nedajbože kakvoj nesreći

tumačenje tog zakona me ni najmanje ne zanima

prije se nisam veživala na kraćim relacijama (iako je tu zakon jasan)
ali od kad imam dijete prema kojem imam odgovornost ne mogu si dozvoliti tu glupost nevezanja čim sjedam u auto

----------


## Bornina

A ako...

Majka nema AS, kao ni auto (kao ni love da kupi ni jedno ni drugi), a od životne je važnosti da je se odveze taxijem do bolnice, tko plaća kaznu - taxixt? Ili je neće ni primiti?...Jer zakon je iznad svega :? 

Znam da vi ovdje sudjelujete u kreiranju tih pojedinih zakona, no jeste li se ikada zapitali baš o svemu? Ili sad kad je zakon tu, nema odstupanja, ni mogućnosti da u njemu nije sve kako treba?

----------


## Nina_Zg

Gost1, hvala na pametnom i korisnom postu. Naravno da su za tumačenje zakona odgovorni sudovi, u ovoj priči problem je u tome što dobronamjerni ljudi odlaze pitati onoga tko je zadužen za provedbu zakona, i tamo, također od dobronamjernih ali neupućenih, dobiju potpuno pogrešno i apsurdno objašnjenje. Kojem vjeruju, jer je dobiveno od strane vještaka. Koji se konzultirao s "tetama u pravnoj službi u policiji" (formulacija nije moja). I onda još istu tu dezinformaciju dilaju dalje po internetskim prostranstvima.  Ali ni pol muke za internet, taj vještak dat će takvo objašnjenje svima koji mu se s povjerenjem obrate, uvjeren da je u pravu. 

aries24, OVI LJUDI NA FORUMU IMAJU AUTOSJEDALICE, i svjesni su njihove važnosti. Zakon je ipak potreban, da zaštiti djecu čiji roditelji nisu toga svjesni.

Ovo je ujedno odgovor Bornini, zakon je tu radi djece, a ne da bi se kažnjavalo roditelje, ne radi se o nečijem hiru ili fiks-ideji. Da nemam automobil i da dijete moram voziti taksijem, kupila bi svoju AS koja se lako montira. Ne zbog zakona, nego zato jer mi je stalo da moje dijete bude sigurno u vožnji.

----------


## Gost 1

Dakle problem nije u tome što policija ne poštuje zakon, nego u tome što po rekla-kazala principu ljudi dolaze do (dez)informacije kako neki postupci vozača/putnika u prometu neće biti kažnjeni, pa zato nema potrebe poštovati zakon.

To je otprilike slično savjetu nesretniku koji je npr. parkirao na mjestu za invalida: 
nemoj platiti kaznu, žali se, sve će ti otići u zastaru... Pa na kraju dobronamjerno savjetovani ne plati samo kaznu, nego i hrpu troškova, sve to lijepo s kamatama.

Ili, što nije dosta da mi je nasred ceste pukla guma, nego moram stavljat i onaj glupi narančasti prsluk dok je mijenjam...ma ne pada mi na kraj pameti, to i tako nitko ne gleda...mo'š mislit.

Hoću reći sveznajućih savjetodavaca je uvijek bilo i bit će...

----------


## Amalthea

> Majka nema AS, kao ni auto (kao ni love da kupi ni jedno ni drugi), a od životne je važnosti da je se odveze taxijem do bolnice, tko plaća kaznu - taxixt? Ili je neće ni primiti?...Jer zakon je iznad svega :? 
> 
> Znam da vi ovdje sudjelujete u kreiranju tih pojedinih zakona, no jeste li se ikada zapitali baš o svemu? Ili sad kad je zakon tu, nema odstupanja, ni mogućnosti da u njemu nije sve kako treba?


Bornina, na topicu

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...ighlight=taksi

smo nešto pisali o tome pa možeš pročitati.

----------


## Nina_Zg

> Dakle problem nije u tome što policija ne poštuje zakon, nego u tome što po rekla-kazala principu ljudi dolaze do (dez)informacije kako neki postupci vozača/putnika u prometu neće biti kažnjeni, pa zato nema potrebe poštovati zakon.


Pa da, tako sam i ja reagirala u mom prvom postu tamo. Rekla sam da je to krivo, i neka pokuša dobiti pismenu izjavu od te osobe, te da ćemo onda provjeriti i raščistiti stvar. Ali onda su se smrtno uvrijedili, i tu je bio kraj konstruktivnoj komunikaciji. Naime oni su još uvijek uvjereni da taj vještak ima pouzdanu info, i ne daju se krstit. A ja sam "militantna ludara s rode" (smiješno je što čak nisam članica Udruge) koja ne vjeruje stručnjacima. Čak su mi poručili neka preko Rode organiziram da se Zakon promijeni u korist djece!   :Laughing:

----------


## blazena

> Dakle problem nije u tome što policija ne poštuje zakon, nego u tome što po rekla-kazala principu ljudi dolaze do (dez)informacije kako neki postupci vozača/putnika u prometu neće biti kažnjeni, pa zato nema potrebe poštovati zakon.


Vecina postupaka krsenja zakona NIJE kaznjena - dovoljno je proci bilo kojom ulicom u centru grada, pa da se nadju automobili parkirani na plocniku pored kojih bakice i invalidi ne mogu proci. 
70 posto ljudi na autocesti voze brze nego sto je dopusteno, a uhvate svakog petog (ako!) koji ponekad potplati policajca...
Ali nije to tema. 

Mamama s drugog foruma - da, ja sam otamo - koji je vama tako smijesan i glup nisu cilj krizarski ratovi ni opce dobro u RH. 
I Nini je ocito da sve imaju autosjedalice, ali ne - i tu nam se jos treba rugat :flop: 
Kome je stalo, nek sam zove MUP i citira sluzbeno stajaliste. 
Ja se osjecam nadleznom samo za svoju bebu. 
Toliko.

----------


## blazena

I da - vi radite ono sto mislite da je dobro i da treba, al lijepo molim da se forum.hr i "needucirane" trudnice s njega ostave na miru!!! 
EOD.

----------


## Tony

> Rasprava na ovom topicu nema smisla bez pouzdano utvrđenog stanja na terenu.


Uzmi dijete u ruke i provezi se ispred policajca par puta pa vidi oce li te pitatimza zdravlje ili nece.
Meni dokazi ne trebaju, jer imam tumacenje iz policije!

----------


## Tony

> ma kakvoj to osobi uopće treba zakon da bi zaštitila svoje dijete???


Ovdje niej rijec o tome nego o zakonu. Svi mi smo i uvijek budemo dijete vozili u sjedalici. Ovdje je rijec da li MORAMO ili samo ZELIMO! 
A nazalost NE MORAMO!

----------


## Tony

> Ili, što nije dosta da mi je nasred ceste pukla guma, nego moram stavljat i onaj glupi narančasti prsluk dok je mijenjam...ma ne pada mi na kraj pameti, to i tako nitko ne gleda...mo'š mislit.
> 
> Hoću reći sveznajućih savjetodavaca je uvijek bilo i bit će...


Ovo je napisano u zakonu nedvosmisleno. AS nije! Vec smo se slozili da zakon treba mjenjati!

----------


## Ancica

blazena, meni je zao ako je na ovom topiku ispalo da se netko sprda s clanovima forum.hr-a i iskreno se nadam da nikome nije to bila namjera.

Ono sto nam je, ili barem meni, vazno je da se ne dijele neprovjerene informacije ili informacije koje nemaju cvrstu pozadinu vec su tipa "rekla-kazala" a koje mogu ugroziti zivote i zdravlje djece.

Roditelju koji je odlucio koristiti autosjedalicu kako bi zastitio zdravlje i zivot svojeg djeteta u vozilu "informacija" da postoji rupa u zakonu uz pomoc koje se mozes izvuci ako ne koristis autosjedalicu bit ce interesantna, cudna, iznenadujuca, revoltna ili nesto sasvim drugo, ali ga nece odvratiti od koristenja sjedalice.

S druge strane, roditelju koji ima sumnje u korisnost autosjedalica (a takvih, znas sigurno da ima jako puno, vjerojatno cine i vecinu roditelja u Hrvatskoj u ovom trenutku) takva informacija samo ce ga vise odvuci od ideje da koristi autosjedalicu za svoje dijete. On nece kriticki gledati na tu informaciju, provjeravati ovdje ili ondje, na sluzbenom nivou ili medu poznavaocima teme. On ce tu informaciju uzeti zdravo za gotovo i vrlo lako moguce na osnovu nje odluciti ne pruziti optimalnu sigurnost djetetu autosjedalicom.

Moramo biti svjesni nase odgovornosti prema svim tim ljudima, a ponajprije njihovoj djeci, kada prenosimo informacije koje mogu nekoga kostati zivota a koje nismo sami dobro provjerili niti smo voljni ih dobro potkovati.

----------


## Minnie

Tony, nije točno da MUP tumači da sjedalica nije potrebna. To što se pojedini policajci oglušuju na provođenje propisa, ne znači da je problem u Zakonu, nego o tim pojedinim policajcima. I ako je neko policijski vještak ne znači da je svaka njegova koju je rekao točna samo zato što je on policijski vještak.

Kako policija tumači ili ne tumači propise oko vožnje djece piše upravo na njihovim stranicama:

http://www.pu-zg.mup.hr/10pitanja.php




> Pitanje: Vožnja malog djeteta
> 
> Odgovor: Sukladno Zakonu o sigurnosti prometa na cestama vozač osobnog automobila ne smije na prednjem sjedalu prevoziti osobu koja je pod utjecajem alkohola ili droga, *dijete mlađe od 12 godina niti na stražnjem sjedalu dijete mlađe od 5 godina, osim u slučaju kada na stražnjem sjedaluima pričvršćenu dječju sjedalicu u kojoj dijete mora biti vezanu.*
> 
> Dakle, dijete mlađe od 12 godina ne smije se ni na koji način prevoziti na prednjem sjedalu (to je zabranjeno i aktualnim, kao i novim Zakonom o sigurnosti prometa na cestama).

----------


## Tony

> Tony, nije točno da MUP tumači da sjedalica nije potrebna. To što se pojedini policajci oglušuju na provođenje propisa, ne znači da je problem u Zakonu, nego o tim pojedinim policajcima. I ako je neko policijski vještak ne znači da je svaka njegova koju je rekao točna samo zato što je on policijski vještak.



Tocno, ali na sudu je njegova zadnja, a ne tvoja ili moja>! Zato i postoje VJESTACI!

----------


## Ancica

> Gost 1 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ili, što nije dosta da mi je nasred ceste pukla guma, nego moram stavljat i onaj glupi narančasti prsluk dok je mijenjam...ma ne pada mi na kraj pameti, to i tako nitko ne gleda...mo'š mislit.
> 
> Hoću reći sveznajućih savjetodavaca je uvijek bilo i bit će...
> 
> 
> Ovo je napisano u zakonu nedvosmisleno. AS nije! Vec smo se slozili da zakon treba mjenjati!


Tko se slozio? Na osnovu cega treba mijenjati zakon?

----------


## Ancica

> Minnie prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Tony, nije točno da MUP tumači da sjedalica nije potrebna. To što se pojedini policajci oglušuju na provođenje propisa, ne znači da je problem u Zakonu, nego o tim pojedinim policajcima. I ako je neko policijski vještak ne znači da je svaka njegova koju je rekao točna samo zato što je on policijski vještak.
> 
> 
> 
> Tocno, ali na sudu je njegova zadnja, a ne tvoja ili moja>! Zato i postoje VJESTACI!


Ne, na sudu je zadnja ona od suca.

I, da napomenem, ovo je odlican primjer onog sto sam gore napomenula - da mnogi ljudi informaciju koju im das prima zdravo za gotovo. Jel netko ovdje bio taj koji je razgovarao s time vjestakom MUP-a koji se spominje (iako nije ni njihova "zadnja") i zna tocno sto je taj vjestak, i u kojoj funkciji, i u kojem kontekstu, sto rekao? Ili ovdje razgovamo na nivou "rekla-kazala"?

----------


## Tony

> Tony prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Tocno, ali na sudu je njegova zadnja, a ne tvoja ili moja>! Zato i postoje VJESTACI!
> 
> 
> Ne, na sudu je zadnja ona od suca.


Imas pravo. Zadnja je od suca, ali posto sudac nije strucan za to podrucje, njemu razjasnjuje vjestak za promet i po njegovom iskazu sudac odlucuje. Znaci cinjenice sudac uzima od vjestaka, a onda odlucuje na osnovi toga dali je tuzenik ili tuzitelj u svojim argumentima u pravu!

----------


## toma_06

> Ancica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Tony prvotno napisa
> ...


Ne uvijek i ne nužno.

Vrlo često se traži drugo mišljenje pogotovo ako recimo vještak ekonomske struke kaže da je dovoljno da dužnik u svojim poslovnim knjigama ne navede dug - pa onda ko da ga nije ni bilo.

A vezano za temu, da ne ponavljam šta su cure rekle, slažem se apsolutno sa time da je obveza da se dijete vozi u AS jasna, i smatram da je zakon sasvim dobro i jasno dao navedenu obvezu.

Vezano za komentare da to zakonom nije propisano - zašto vadite iz konteksta samo dijete? U članku se navode i osobe pod utjecajem droge i alkohola. Zar se i njih može voziti u krilu? Po toj teoriji nekog bezimenog vještaka, da. 

I ono sto je netko pisao, obveza vozača se navodi zato što je vozač odgovoran za ono što se dešava u vozilu za vrijeme vožnje. Dakle, vozač je odgovoran ako dozvoli da netko u vozilu drži dijete u rukama, a ne da bi takva konstatcija značila dozvolu za isto :/

----------


## Ancica

S tim da imas vjestaka koji zastupaju ovu i onu stranu i moguce je da dode do razlike u misljenju (jer to je jedino sto oni daju - misljenje na osnovu svoje strucnosti u odredenom podrucju). Znaci nije vjestak tolko blizu konacnoj odluci kolko se tu pretpostavlja.

Ali, neovisno o tome, ovdje pricamo o *navodnom* policajcu koji je od *navodnog* vjestaka (za sto? koja je njegova struka?) dobio *navodnu* interpretaciju zakona. Dok je i jedan "navodni" u pitanju, ovakve informacije trebaju se primati s trunkom soli, a s puno vise siriti dalje, posebno kad su u pitanju zivoti djece.

----------


## Ancica

Moj zadnji post je isao kao reply na post od Tony.

----------


## Mima

Čekajte, ovdje se ne radi o tumačenju od strane MUP-a nego o nečemu što je rekao nečiji rođo?

----------


## Ancica

> Čekajte, ovdje se ne radi o tumačenju od strane MUP-a nego o nečemu što je rekao nečiji rođo?


Nesto tako.

----------


## Nina_Zg

> Čekajte, ovdje se ne radi o tumačenju od strane MUP-a nego o nečemu što je rekao nečiji rođo?


Da, ali se ta izjava prenosi kao apsolutno točna, jer taj čovjek je sudski vještak za promet. 

Kao argument je rečeno da se "u zakon no ne može staviti odredba po kojoj se nekoga obvezuje da kupi nešto, u ovom slučaju AS", što je nonsens, jer uredno smo obvezani kupiti kutiju prve pomoći i to onaj neki ISO..., prsluk, trokut...

----------


## Lutonjica

ovo me strašno podsjeća na onu tvrdnju koja tako uporno kruži : da trudnice ne moraju vezati pojas u autu.
uvijek se začudim koliki broj  ljudi smatra da je to uistinu napisano u zakonu i da se trudnice uistinu ne trebaju vezati.
da mi je znati čiji je to rođo provalio....

----------


## Nina_Zg

> Mamama s drugog foruma - da, ja sam otamo - koji je vama tako smijesan i glup nisu cilj krizarski ratovi ni opce dobro u RH. 
> I Nini je ocito da sve imaju autosjedalice, ali ne - i tu nam se jos treba rugat :flop: 
> Kome je stalo, nek sam zove MUP i citira sluzbeno stajaliste. 
> Ja se osjecam nadleznom samo za svoju bebu. 
> Toliko.


Ja vam se nigdje nisam rugala, draga blazena, naglasila sam da ste svi dobronamjerni (makar ste me tamo etiketirali svakojako, ali nema veze, to se tiče samo mene osobno). Smiješno mi je bilo kad sam dobila savjet o tome da bi "Udruga trebala utjecati da se zakon promijeni", a smiješno je jednostavno zato što je to već učinjeno. 

Citirati službeno stajalište ne mogu, jer ga nisam dobila od vas. Dobila sam samo rekla-kazala tumačenje, za koje vi kažete da je službeno. Iako nemate nikakav pisani niti potpisani dokument o tome.

----------


## Darinka

> Trilian prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Cijeli problem je u tome da je to "alternativno" tumačenje izvukao POLICAJAC!  :shock:  
> 
> I to kao odgovor za magic koja je tvrdila da se dijete mora voziti u AS!
> 
> 
> Doticni policajac je sudski vjestak za promet i sigurno zna puno bolje tumacenje zakona od nas svih. A i da ne zna, on zna kako policija tumaci zakon. To je poanta


Policija nije tu da tumači zakon nego da ga provodi. 
Što se tiče ove tvrdnje da se dijete nemora vezati u sjedalici i svega što je tamo napisala dotična- to nije točno. Kad se izvuče iz konteksta i bolda samo dio članka zakona, onda tako ispada ali to što tvrde nije točno. To sam i ja provjerila kod pravnika. A napomijnjem da ću od pravne službe MUP-a tražiti pismeno objašnjenje. 
E sad da se vratim na taj članak zakona koji glasi:
2) Vozač osobnog automobila ne smije na prednjem sjedalu prevoziti osobu koja je pod utjecajem alkohola ili droga, dijete mlađe od 12 godina niti na stražnjem sjedalu dijete mlađe od pet godina, osim u slučaju kada na stražnjem sjedalu ima pričvršćenu dječju sjedalicu, u kojoj dijete mora biti vezano. 

KAd se bolda samo ovaj dio Vozač ... dijete mlađe od 12 godina niti na stražnjem sjedalu dijete mlađe od pet godina, osim u slučaju kada na stražnjem sjedalu ima pričvršćenu dječju sjedalicu, u kojoj dijete mora biti vezano.... onda ispada da ako je netko u autu onda nemora biti vezalo kako oni tvrde. Ali ključna riječ je ova *prevoziti*

*Dakle vozač nesmije prevoziti dijete ako za njega nije pričvršćena sjedalica u kojoj dijete mora biti vezano*. I točka. NEma nikakvih daljnjih objašnjena i tumačenja, to je jasno ko dan. Vozač prevozi, ostali se voze. Suvozač ne prevozi dijete, on samo sjedi u autu. Nemam pojma otkud to tumačenje da suvozač ima apsolutno ikakve veze sa ovim   :Rolling Eyes:  

Osobe koje ovako pišu po internetu zato jer su od nekoga nešto čuli i onda to još tvrde i prepiru se, dokazuju da su u pravu, a niti su pravnici niti rade u MUP-u, trebali bi razmisliti koliko njihove riječi mogu nekome naštetiti.
Nije uopće bitno dal će ta osoba voziti svoje dijete u AS, bitno je da širi neistine koje nekom djetetu mogu oduzeti život jer će neki ljudi to poslušati.

----------


## Gost 1

Kao što je već napisano, vještak je stručnjak i*sključivo u izvanpravnim područjima*, a njihova je funkcija utvrđivanje ili razjašnjenja činjenica za koje je potrebno stručno znanje kojim sud ne raspolaže.

Vještak je za tumačenje zakona kompetentan koliko i kolporter ili nuklearni fizičar.

On može vještačiti kvalitetu materijala sjedalice, ili način na koji je pričvršćena ili ozljede koje su nastale na oštećeniku kao posljedica  nepoštivanja propisa o postavljanju autosjedalica ili nešto drugo što je sudu potrebno za utvrđivanje činjenica i donošenje rješenja.
To može biti npr. inženjer strojarstva, ili liječnik ili stručnjak neke druge struke ali nikada pravnik! 

Od šume se u ovoj raspravi više ne vidi drvo.

Postoji li saznanje da policija ne postupa u sladu sa zakonom i ne kažnjava prekršitelje iz članka 163?

Postoji li službeno tumačenje MUP-a vezano za (ne)postupanje po članku 163 i što je prema tom tumačenju dvojbeno?

Dok nemamo takvih podataka, nema osnove za pokretanje postupka  tumačenja ili mijenjenja tog članka zakona, koji je uostalom potpuno razumljiv.

Razumljivo je da policija neće zaustaviti svakog vozača koji prevozi dijete bez sjedalice, kao ni svakog nevezanog vozača ili vozača koji nije upalio kratka svjetla po danu.

----------


## toma_06

> Vještak je za tumačenje zakona kompetentan koliko i kolporter ili nuklearni fizičar.


upravo ovo!

on samo daje mišljenje i to mišljenje iz svoje struke, ali nije ovlašten davati tumačenja zakona jer jednostavno to ne zna

----------


## Gost 1

Cijela ova diskusija sigurno nije krenula bez razloga.

Istina je da se radi o relativno novom propisu, koji nije bio dovoljno promoviran u javnosti, pa otuda i kontraproduktivne priče.

Možda ne bi bilo loše kad bi MUP organizirao neku akciju slično onoj "pametni znaju čemu služi pojas", ovoga puta o autosjedalicama.

----------


## Tony

> Ali, neovisno o tome, ovdje pricamo o *navodnom* policajcu koji je od *navodnog* vjestaka (za sto? koja je njegova struka?) dobio *navodnu* interpretaciju zakona. Dok je i jedan "navodni" u pitanju, ovakve informacije trebaju se primati s trunkom soli, a s puno vise siriti dalje, posebno kad su u pitanju zivoti djece.


Sorry ali ne kenj!

Rekao sam policijski vjestak za promet!
Koji dio nije jasan?

----------


## Tony

> *Dakle vozač nesmije prevoziti dijete ako za njega nije pričvršćena sjedalica u kojoj dijete mora biti vezano*. I točka.


Jel ti ikada procitas kaj napises?




> Osobe koje ovako pišu po internetu zato jer su od nekoga nešto čuli i onda to još tvrde i prepiru se, dokazuju da su u pravu, a niti su pravnici niti rade u MUP-u, trebali bi razmisliti koliko njihove riječi mogu nekome naštetiti.
> Nije uopće bitno dal će ta osoba voziti svoje dijete u AS, bitno je da širi neistine koje nekom djetetu mogu oduzeti život jer će neki ljudi to poslušati.


Briga me hoce li moje rijeci nekome nastetit ili nece. Poanta je da je MUP dao obnjasnjenje da ne treba auto sjedalica. Ja se brinem iskljucivo za svoje djete. A sirenje neistina mislim da ovo nije. Istina je da sam ja to cuo. Istina je da sam cuo od covjeka koji radi u MUP-a, istina je da je covjek vjestak za promet! 
Nitko nije preporucivao da se djete ne vozi u sjedalici, nego je bas suprotno receno.
A ak se nekome svadja i bori neka mjenja zakon. Ja necu mjenjati zakon, ali cu djete voziti u sjedalici!
EOD s moje strane jer ovo vise nema smisla!

----------


## Darinka

[quote="Tony"]


> *Dakle vozač nesmije prevoziti dijete ako za njega nije pričvršćena sjedalica u kojoj dijete mora biti vezano*. I točka.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Jel ti ikada procitas kaj napises?


da. To kako si ti shvatio je druga stvar. Očito nisi toliko gramatički potkovan da bi ispravno razumio. Da sam napisala " ako NA njega" onda bi bilo tako, ali tebi je očito u ovoj stvari najvažnije da se prepireš a ne da se napiše istina o zakonu. Kako je to jadno kad je nekome stalo jedino da bude u pravu, bez obzira koliko štete napravio.  





> *Briga me hoce li moje rijeci nekome nastetit ili nece*. Poanta je da je MUP dao obnjasnjenje da ne treba auto sjedalica. Ja se brinem iskljucivo za svoje djete. A sirenje neistina mislim da ovo nije. Istina je da sam ja to cuo. Istina je da sam cuo od covjeka koji radi u MUP-a, istina je da je covjek vjestak za promet! 
> Nitko nije preporucivao da se djete ne vozi u sjedalici, nego je bas suprotno receno.
> A ak se nekome svadja i bori neka mjenja zakon. Ja necu mjenjati zakon, ali cu djete voziti u sjedalici!
> EOD s moje strane jer ovo vise nema smisla!


Prestrašno, stvarno prestrašno. 

To što si ti nešto čuo ne znači da je točno i ne znači da je istina. 
Zakon je jasan i nema ga potrebe mijenjati. Treba samo mijenjati s funkcije one koji neznaju obavljati svoj posao.

----------


## Ancica

> Ancica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ali, neovisno o tome, ovdje pricamo o *navodnom* policajcu koji je od *navodnog* vjestaka (za sto? koja je njegova struka?) dobio *navodnu* interpretaciju zakona. Dok je i jedan "navodni" u pitanju, ovakve informacije trebaju se primati s trunkom soli, a s puno vise siriti dalje, posebno kad su u pitanju zivoti djece.
> 
> 
> Sorry ali ne kenj!
> 
> Rekao sam policijski vjestak za promet!
> Koji dio nije jasan?


Jos uvijek je meni navodni jer ja neznam niti ime niti prezime niti u kojem odjelu. I to jos opet nije vjestak za interpretaciju zakona (sto su u stvari pravnici) vec vjestak za promet i kao takav nema sto sluzbeno interpretirati zakon. Ako to radi onda to radi kao ti ili ja. To mu nije struka nista vise od tebe ili mene (osim ako si ti slucajno pravnik).

Navodan je jer je zaista navodan i ovo sto kazes je zaista navodno jer nigdje to nije na papiru i ja nemam na osnovu cega biti sigurna da je to taj neki vjestak za promet zaista i rekao a posebno neznam jel to on rekao kao njegovo misljenje ili je to sluzbena interpretacija zakona od strane MUP-a (u koju je on dobio uvid kroz sluzbene puteve).

Kad ti meni das na papiru, crno na bijelo, da je to zaista stav MUP-a, onda to vise nece biti navodno i nece biti tipa "vjeruj mi na rijec" ("a usput, nije me briga jel ce neko dijete nastradat zbog toga"). Do tad, ukoliko netko ne odluci voziti dijete u autosjedalici zato sto su od tebe culi da po zakonu nisu za to obvezni i to dijete zavrsi kroz sajbu u grabi ili zgnjecene lubanje izmedu instrumentalne ploce i tijela osobe koja ju drzi u narucju, ti ces isto snositi odgovornost, barem onu moralnu.

----------


## makita

Ne bih soli na ranu, naročito ne volim rekla-kazala.
Vezano za ovo što ću ipak napisat može mi se obratit netko od uključenih u projekt o AS da kažem detaljnije(sa imenom i prezimenom i sve što spada). 
Radi se o uobičajenoj praksi kažnjavanja u prometu: vozači koji prevoze djecu bez AS ili koja u njoj nisu vezana ne kažnjavaju se u praksi jer:
-običavamo ih samo verbalno upozoriti
- roditelji ionako nemaju novca, kazne su ljudima velike, di bi ih još i zato kažnjavali
-nije to još ušlo u svijest, a je je, trebalo bi, ali...

Inače, policija je spremna surađivati, al imam osjećaj da ni njima nije ušlo u svijest važnost AS, čini mi se da bi bila potrebna neka akcija većih razmjera, ko što je netko rekao _Pametni znaju čemu služi pojas_
Ili ima i drugih načina :? 

Ovo sve sam napisala jer sam Zakon nije dovoljan da bi se AS koristile uvijek i bez iznimke

----------


## marta

Mozda bi se situacija na terenu mogla popraviti tako da bas svaki put kad vidimo dijete bez sjedalice u autu zovemo policiju i prijavimo im to. Mozda im dosadi pa krenu i oni sami u akciju.

----------


## marta

Jos kad bi dogovorili da svi imamo istu litaniju, bilo bi cak i fora.

----------


## AndrejaMa

Tony, vjerujem da ćeš još koji put škicnuti, pa da ti kažem.

Da sam ja kojim slučajem policijski vještak za cestovni promet i da ti kažem da je 100% automobila neispravno i ne bi se smjeli koristiti - bi li povjerovao?
Pa ipak sam ja policijski vještak za cestovni promet.
Je li znaš uopće koja je domena takvog radnog mjesta i čime se oni uopće bave? Očito - NE!

Ovaj je zakon sasvim jasan i eksplicitan. I uopće nema dileme.Dijete do 12 godina uopće na smije biti NA prednjem sjedalu (bilo nevezano, bilo vezano, bilo u AS, bilo u nečijem krilu), a na stražnjem sjedalu mlađe od 5 god mora biti vezano u AS.




> 2) Vozač osobnog automobila ne smije na prednjem sjedalu prevoziti osobu koja je pod utjecajem alkohola ili droga, dijete mlađe od 12 godina niti na stražnjem sjedalu dijete mlađe od pet godina, osim u slučaju kada na stražnjem sjedalu ima pričvršćenu dječju sjedalicu, u kojoj dijete mora biti vezano.


Zakoni nisu tu da se krše ili da se iz njih vadi nešto u kontekstu koji nama odgovara. Ako se ne držiš zakona, kaže se da si van zakona. A ako si van zakona, onda si kriminalac. I nema mali ili veliki. Krimainalac si. Samo je ovisno o tvom izletu izvan zakona izrečena odgovarajuća kazna.

----------

